# Floating dock walk attachment



## pookemp (Jan 1, 2009)

We are building an 8 X 8 floating dock with 4 (55 Gal) barrels. The dock has a small T (3 foot square) off one side. We have also built a 3 ft X 10 ft. walkway to go from the bank to the floating dock. This will go on a small pond where the water level drops by 2 feet (appx.) during the dry summer. What is the best way to attach the walkway to the dock and also on the bank.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Try this link it has some usefull hardware, BOB http://www.dockaccents.com/dock_hardware.htm#Outside_Corner_(Female)_


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

hinges come to mind. like a heavy rod thru metal sandwich plates... how about making the land end stay put?? I used to have a floating dock about 4' by 16-20 foot,,,and I had posts by the retaining wall,,,I put a 2X6 flat over two posts and set the end on there,,,as the water went down pushed it slightly past that and set the top step on the 2 bye. mine had an extra step built on last end to shore,,hard to describe,,just a 2 bye bolted in 4 places to main 2 bye 12's. Theier is a nice long thread on floating docks etc on landscaping page.


----------



## mpepin (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a floating dock similar to the one you describe. I got all the hardware from DockBuilders.com. They also have free floating dock plans with material lists. Just find a T shaped plan similar to yours and reference the material list.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....

And put More barrels under them,... 
As many as will Fit, is Not Too Many....
It may seems an extra expence at 1st, but in the Long Run, it's money Well spent...


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,....
> 
> And put More barrels under them,...
> As many as will Fit, is Not Too Many....
> It may seems an extra expence at 1st, but in the Long Run, it's money Well spent...


I have a 10 by 10 and used 8 barrels. I use mine like Huck Finn.


----------

